# RAF Sculthorpe Control Tower - August 2016



## jsp77 (Aug 27, 2016)

Nestling in the Norfolk countryside, it was once America’s biggest atomic bomb base, the airfield played in both the Second World War and the Cold War.


https://flic.kr/p/LwK9DShttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
A special delivery for Hitler: a Boston bomber of 342 (Free French) Squadron RAF, the first to use Sculthorpe in 1943, being armed before a raid.​

It opened in 1943, first occupied briefly by the RAF - which included a Free French Squadron - until 1944 when it was closed for some rebuilding, and then from 1948 onwards by the USAF. While the base became inactive 23 years ago, it is still used by the US Air Force’s 352nd Special Operations Group.

By the 1950s, there were more than 10,000 personnel and it was said to be the largest operational airfield in the UK.

During the Cold War, USAF B45 Tornado bombers took off on missions across Europe, to the borders of the USSR.


https://flic.kr/p/LwK9Ghhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
A USAF Air Rescue Albatross of the 9th Air Rescue Squadron, based at Sculthorpe in the early 1950s.​

Whilst visiting RAF Sculthorpe with Rebex we noticed the control tower and just had to go and have a closer look, it was clear that we were not alone. Once inside the airfield we quickly made it across to the tower without being spotted. Sadly once in side it was clear most of the controls and equipment were gone but still made for a good explore.


on with the photos


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking​


----------



## Bones out (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice. Totally forgot about Sculthorpe. You sir have polished that one.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 28, 2016)

That's still a pretty damn sweet splore! Nicely done!


----------



## MD (Aug 28, 2016)

sweet are the rabbits still digging underneath it ?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 28, 2016)

That's a very nice control tower. It's in good condition and I noticed a new staircase fitted.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 28, 2016)

It was a great day! I love the pictures you got of the control tower. And thanks for holding down the electric fence for me


----------



## dirge (Aug 28, 2016)

Great looking place


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Nice. Totally forgot about Sculthorpe. You sir have polished that one.



Cheers Smiler




SlimJim said:


> That's still a pretty damn sweet splore! Nicely done!



Thanks Slim, rather enjoyed this one.




MD said:


> sweet are the rabbits still digging underneath it ?



Never noticed any rabbits or holes, too busy keeping an eye out for others.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a very nice control tower. It's in good condition and I noticed a new staircase fitted.



Yes was in fairly good condition Hugh, looks like they have fitted new safety rails all round.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 29, 2016)

Rubex said:


> It was a great day! I love the pictures you got of the control tower. And thanks for holding down the electric fence for me



You are very welcome, wasn't sure if i was going to get a shock or not.


----------



## tazong (Aug 30, 2016)

excellent little mooch there bud and something a little different.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 30, 2016)

That's wicked. Just been round the old barracks but missed that!


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 31, 2016)

tazong said:


> excellent little mooch there bud and something a little different.



Cheers Taz.




HughieD said:


> That's wicked. Just been round the old barracks but missed that!



That just gives you an excuse to go back Hughie cheers


----------



## HughieD (Sep 1, 2016)

> That just gives you an excuse to go back Hughie cheers



Ha ha...need some one to hold the electric fence up for me though!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 3, 2016)

Very nice indeed and very little damage what a bonus,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doghouse Riley (Sep 3, 2016)

In the right place old control towers can get a new lease of life, this one is now in the middle of a well designed private housing estate in West Malling built on the site of the former WW11 RAF West Malling aerodrome. It houses a coffee bar, in the shopping area near Waitrose.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 4, 2016)

Now that's a better idea for a used control tower. Rather than let it go derelict.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 5, 2016)

Thats brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 5, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Very nice indeed and very little damage what a bonus,Thanks for sharing.



Cheers Flyboys, looks to have recently tidied up.




Doghouse Riley said:


> In the right place old control towers can get a new lease of life, this one is now in the middle of a well designed private housing estate in West Malling built on the site of the former WW11 RAF West Malling aerodrome. It houses a coffee bar, in the shopping area near Waitrose.



What a great idea, liking this.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2016)

Awesome! 
Good work there


----------

